# Petrus starke Truppe:



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2003)

Dass Lesen (übers Angeln) auch unterhaltsam sein kann, beweist Claus Beese (im Board: Petrusautor) nicht nur in seinen Büchern, sondern auch hier im Anglerboard – Magazin:
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/magazin/ausgabe3/html/claus_beese.htm


----------

